# BCSeedking.com  ???



## bandit (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi, 

I am new to this forum and planning to start my first grow.
Has anyone ordered seeds recently from this place?  The price
seems to be good but I don't know if they are legit.

TIA,
Bandit


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 11, 2006)

bandit said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum and planning to start my first grow.
> Has anyone ordered seeds recently from this place? The price
> ...


*Sorry but we have never heard of them. We have orderd from the following places with great results.  *

*www.seedboutique.com*

*www.peakseeds.com *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 11, 2006)

You can also try *www.drchronic.com*! Fast and discrete delivery!


----------

